# Leaf collection system



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, my winter project build this year is going to be a leaf collection system of some type. So I want to see pics of your inventions, and any advice on design and construction would be great. I would like to use my Gravely 812 tractor with 50" mower deck. So far, my mental image includes a self powered vacuum/chopper/blower unit mounted to the tongue of my trailer, but that's about as far as I've gotten so far. Let the tractor brains storm!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not much hep here,for I use back pack blower and send them suckers deep into the woods.

Maybe some idea?
Cyclone Rake Lawn Vacuum Systems


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

PECO Lawn Vacs and Innovative Outdoor Power Equipment | PECO


----------



## robbie1pointer (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the Trac Vac model 580, works like a champ, doesn't leave a spec on the ground. Not as good as my Walker MTGHS, but takes a long time to fill up!


----------

